# Verified by Visa fraud



## onijen (21 May 2009)

Has anybody experience of fraud through Verified by Visa.  There was a fraudulent transaction on my credit card.  AIB have advised me that they will not refund the money because my Verified by Visa password was used for the transaction.  Under section 6 of the Terms and Conditions apparently I am responsible for any transactions in which the password is used with or without my authorisation.  Do I have any comeback in getting my money back?


----------



## mathepac (21 May 2009)

do you mean the 3D Secure thing?


----------



## Smashbox (21 May 2009)

For that Verified thing you need to imput your password, it won't work without it. So, I guess they are saying that either you, or someone you gave your password to, has used the card.


----------



## Gervan (21 May 2009)

Is this a password you used for more than one application?


----------



## CharlieR (21 May 2009)

Have you set up the password?


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 May 2009)

Yet another way of the banks to avoid paying out. 

If you hadn't given out the password it would suggest someone got lucky, very unlikely or the system is compromised somewhere. If thats the case then it will effect more than you.

Old article (last year) but to demonstrate its not uncommon. 
http://www.independent.ie/breaking-...card-holders-hit-by-online-theft-1449357.html


----------



## Mercantilist (22 May 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> If you hadn't given out the password it would suggest someone got lucky, very unlikely or the system is compromised somewhere. If thats the case then it will effect more than you.


"Verified by Visa" is a weak system and can be circumvented by fraudsters.

If your "Verified by Visa" password was used fraudulently, its probably best to stop using Visa and move to another payment type.


----------



## siamsa (21 Mar 2012)

I have just got a letter from AIB saying I am responsible for almost €4,000 of charge that I never did. They are in the Middle East and some how got my Verified by Visa password. 
The only place I have this password is in my head.
How can this happen. Anyone in the same boat. Can I refuse to pay.


----------



## Boyd (21 Mar 2012)

I know it doesnt help but I have to say that Verified by Visa is the most unprofessional and downright worrying payment authentication. Even when booking something on an irish site you seem to get redirected to a UK visa site, and it looks totally different to rest of AIB website.


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Mar 2012)

Mercantilist said:


> ... its probably best to stop using Visa and move to another payment type.



What other payment systems do people use that are "more" secure? Curious what the options are, and which are more secure. 

Considering I've been queried about a €1 charge to the CC, (they blocked the card) it seems odd they wouldn't flag a 4k payment Middle East as valid if it out of the normal pattern of transactions.


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Mar 2012)

I've noticed sometime, you can get past the Verified screen with out it checking. I assumed it only checked at random.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Mar 2012)

siamsa said:


> I have just got a letter from AIB saying I am responsible for almost €4,000 of charge that I never did. They are in the Middle East and some how got my Verified by Visa password.
> The only place I have this password is in my head.
> How can this happen. Anyone in the same boat. Can I refuse to pay.



Have the bank already been in touch with you regarding this fraud as it would appear very strange that they would not have contact details for you and simply write out to you about it rather than ringing you which is something that they normally do as soon as they spot the transactions?

If you do not get any satisfaction you will need to process the matter through [broken link removed] and if this fails then contact the [broken link removed].


----------



## siamsa (21 Mar 2012)

They rang me about a week earlier and when I confirmed that the charges were not mine they blocked the card and told me that they would refund the money to my account. I thought I was in the clear.
I got a new card a few days later but the letter with the bad news arrived a few days after the new card.


----------



## JoeRoberts (21 Mar 2012)

I've had a few arguments with AIB about Verified by Visa.
They do not allow complex passwords with symbols, only numbers and letters.
If you cannot remember your pw it lets you reset it there and then and to reset it the information required is date of birth, credit card limit and some other thing I can't recall.
Logic would suggest that if the user can't remember the pw then the transaction should be stopped until a proper reset of pw happens via email or telephone call etc.

I recommend cancelling your cr card every 3 months and getting a new number if using it online.


----------

